# PS2 Emulator : Pcsx2  CONFIGURATION SETTINGs



## pratmodi (Feb 29, 2012)

i ran Pcsx2 emu in my previous low end machine with dual core and 9800gt.


but WWE games were not upto the mark and WWE games were laggy,

NOW i getting a 6 Core phenom ii and 2x GTX 560 in SLI with 12GB ram/.

Will i get better performance and speeds just like ps2 and what are config and settings ?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 29, 2012)

Should of ran fine even on those specs, maybe the emulator didn't like the game or you had an outdated version, but it should run even better on your new specs


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes it should run much better, I noticed i HUGE boost from Q6600>2500k It doesn't take advantage of SLI but GTX560 is more than enough


----------



## djxinator (Mar 1, 2012)

PCSX2 responds to clock speed and only uses 2 threads.

An OC'd 4ghz E8500 for example will be MUCH faster than any Phenom II Quad or Hex @ 3.2Ghz

I expect you ought to OC the Phenom II to around 4Ghz to get top performance with it.

I went from a 3.2Ghz Q6600 (had to mess with settings alot to get it working on some more demanding games @ 640x480) to a 4.6Ghz i5 2500k (All eye candy on max @ 1680x1050 only limited by the emulators speed)

The Phenom II arch clock for clock is around the same speed as the old Kentsfield arch so expect your Phenom @ 3.2 to perform the same as my Q6600.


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 1, 2012)

PCSX2 can use more than 2 threads when you enable MTVU hack, some games like it and some games don't. Recent plugins of GSDX plugin also supports advanced vector extensions of sandy bridge and bulldozer processors.

Some test i made last time:

no MTVU (no multi threaded VU)
below 60FPS 






with MTVU 
above 70FPS


----------



## Ryleh (Mar 1, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> PCSX2 can use more than 2 threads when you enable MTVU hack, some games like it and some games don't. Recent plugins of GSDX plugin also supports advanced vector extensions of sandy bridge and bulldozer processors.
> 
> Some test i made last time:
> 
> ...



-------

Hadn't heard of MTVU! I guess this will finally get my fps above 55fps(no matter the computer I always have 55fps for some reason).


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 1, 2012)

pratmodi said:


> NOW i getting a 6 Core phenom ii and 2x GTX 560 in SLI with 12GB ram/.
> 
> Will i get better performance and speeds just like ps2 and what are config and settings ?



With a PC like that, why dont you just play PC games?!


----------



## Ryleh (Mar 1, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> With a PC like that, why dont you just play PC games?!



Because most of the best games ever created were made on the PS2 and can't be found others. Unfortunately, only some of them have been ported to more recent consoles, and even few - if any to PC.

Ico*, Shadow of the Colossus*, Persona 3-4, Devil Summoner(Pretty much all Shin Megami games for that matter...), Timesplitters, FF series*, Indigo Prophecy*, MGS*, Okami*, Valkyrie Profile, Mark of Kri, God of War*, King’s Field, and many, many mores. That's not even counting PS1 games. For the sake of time I won't go there though.

I would wager there are more critically acclaimed PS2 games then PC games. 

Gameplay/Story > Graphics

Not to mention, with a system like his he could easily drop the program and the entire ISO into a RAMdisc and force a ton of eye-candy to make it look better than it did originally. Hooking a PS3/x360 controller is a piece of cake too(or even just a regular PC controller). Better graphics, more fluid gameplay, and an easier method of saving make past favorites far more enjoyable than they were before. And if you haven't played them before than even better.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 1, 2012)

^But none of those games are intensive. If I had a 6 core monster and 2x GTX 560s I wouldnt settle for anything less than BF3, Metro 2033, Arma 2, the games that will actually push the hardware.

But yes, I do see your point Playstation does have a big library. But surely those games should run on his current Dual core and 9800GT? Strange.


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 1, 2012)

Emulating custom hardware with no support from the original hardware developer (i.e. sony) is anything but easy.

PS2 emus are basically giant reverse-engineered hackjobs.
Everything in the PS2 is custom.. from the CPU to the GPU.

If you ever tried to emulate a PowerPC CPU to run an old MacOS version on your standard x86 PC (forgot the name of the software.. I still have it somewhere), you'd know the end result really is anything but fast cause it has to emulate a completely different CPU architecture. Emulating the PS2 makes it even more complicated because of all the other custom chips (esp. graphics hardware) that have to be emulated in realtime alongside the CPU emulation.. and in sync too. At this point, your massive amounts of CPU power get a smack right into the face.

The PS2's raw specs sound laughable. The "EmotionEngine" (CPU) clocks at a bit less than 300MHz, and it's "Graphics Synthesizer" (GPU) at less than 150MHz. 32MB RDRAM, 4MB Video DRAM.
It would be a piece of cake to emulate it if it wasn't all completely custom from the ground up and pretty much completely undocumented (at least to the general public).

I've played (no pun intended) with PS2 emulation before and the results were.. well.. pretty damn disappointing. The only reason why I've tried it in the first place is because I'm a GTA nut, and Rockstar games decided to release Liberty City Stories and Vice City Stories for the PS2 only (I still hate them for that).

I was never able to get LCS and VCS running at more than ~35fps, and even that was mostly just temporary (look to a busy street and you got a 1fps slideshow).
In the end, I bought a used PS2, played the games a few times on and off..  and the POS died on me. I know why I dislike any form of game console >.>


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 1, 2012)

Ryleh said:


> -------
> 
> Hadn't heard of MTVU! I guess this will finally get my fps above 55fps(no matter the computer I always have 55fps for some reason).


It's possible that you may be playing a PAL game. PAL games run at ~50/55 "FPS" while NTSC/J games are 59.9 "FPS". i Put the " because its not always the actual framerate but the emulation rate for the specific region. 
The screenshot i provided has framelimit disabled thats why its hitting more than 60, anything higher than 60 will make the game run out of sync./run abnormally faster.
(If you play shadow of teh colossus, it can go to 60 "fps" NTSC but it still looks sluggish hitting low framerate just like in the real PS2.)

As for PCSX2, (as the developers mentioned) emulating several internal cores of the PS2 can be done fine, the greatest challenge will be synchronizing them in harmony.

As for some PCSX2 action, here's some of my recordings:


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 1, 2012)

Subscribed to your youtube viper, I love alot of old PS2 games and this has me interested so if I need any help it looks like you'll be the dude to provide it


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks, tho sometimes i don't read much of the comments on YT or rather im late answering em lol. Also fiddling with dolphin Wii emulator


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 1, 2012)

PS2 games on PC run fairly good if you have a high clock speed and for those complain about graphics, you do realize that a dedicated modder can use Texmod to override texture files giving the games higher res textures, so if your bored enough you can push games further with again texture mods using texmod and like, done it for a few games, hell some high res texture mods exist for games like Final Fantasy 7 and Legend of Zelda Orcarina of Time

Graphics arent everything but emulation of SNES , N64, PSX, PS2 etc give PC gamers the largest gaming library of all time on one machine 

Some what off topic but heres a revamped Zelda on emulator
example 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










In the end it comes down to Gameplay and Story, and very few games top the old school Metal Gear Solid Series, and sadly the few PC ports there are dont run properly on modern hardware so emulation is the only way, it is what it is, emulation serves a purpose for those to enjoy classics,

Ive yet to play an RPG like Ogre Battle 64 Person of Lordly caliber on PC without emulation, or Games like Metal Gear Solid or Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater, without emulation i would be unable to enjoy such fantastic games, some people like shiny graphics (im one of them) however comparitively speaking most modern games are epic fail in terms of story and gameplay, compared to games from the past.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow nice improvement. Looks like Skyrim on PS3 LOL


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 1, 2012)

ah yes i remember using that texture mod on Project64, my system is a little slow that time tho so quickloading will have a penalty of several seconds to a  minute due to massive texture reload lol.

Pete's GPU OpenGL2 plugin for the PS1 plugin based emulators (mostly ePSXe) can use vertex and fragment shaders to give additional effects on games, made a guide eons ago:

http://forums.ngemu.com/showthread.php?t=76098


----------

